# Your course from above....



## User101 (Jan 19, 2018)

Lets see your course from above, sure most will have an aerial pic.

Guess I better start eh...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2018)

not a great photo


----------



## User101 (Jan 22, 2018)

Well this topic went down like a lead balloon then I see  ach well, here's a wee flight of ours..

[video=youtube;pk5-_N7yPMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk5-_N7yPMs[/video]


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 24, 2018)

it looks a bit tighter on the video than it really is.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			it looks a bit tighter on the video than it really is.
		
Click to expand...

Ive only just watched this and you can't really see the course..... just loads of horrible Green and brown things


----------



## User101 (Jan 24, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			it looks a bit tighter on the video than it really is.
		
Click to expand...

You need to play round there with me, then you'll see how tight it is...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You need to play round there with me, then you'll see how tight it is...
		
Click to expand...

Used all the loob on your balls have you??

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## User101 (Jan 24, 2018)

Haha....brilliant &#128077;


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## DaveR (Jan 25, 2018)

GMC1981 said:



View attachment 24282

Click to expand...

Erskine??


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 25, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Erskine??
		
Click to expand...

Yup .


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 25, 2018)

*FLYOVERS*


----------



## Coffey (Jan 25, 2018)

[video=youtube;Hc07uaq5vxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&amp;v=Hc07uaq5vxE[/video]

This is the only drone footage we have on the website


----------



## Bluenose1872 (Jan 27, 2018)

[video=youtube;Oyw5HJFRTbs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oyw5HJFRTbs[/video]


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 21, 2018)

My course has asked me to put one together of a few holes just to update the website. Just need better weather!!


----------



## irip (Feb 21, 2018)

road2ruin said:



			My course has asked me to put one together of a few holes just to update the website. Just need better weather!!
		
Click to expand...

What course are you at?


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ours are now available as an all-in-one
[video=youtube;SEeCjl8MfQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEeCjl8MfQM[/video]


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 21, 2018)

irip said:



			What course are you at?
		
Click to expand...

Hersham GC. If you donâ€™t know it then donâ€™t waste valuable time Googling it ðŸ™‚


----------



## irip (Feb 21, 2018)

road2ruin said:



			Hersham GC. If you donâ€™t know it then donâ€™t waste valuable time Googling it ï™‚
		
Click to expand...

I used to live in Hersham and played it a lot when it was just a 9 hole course, and still use the range occasionally, its a decent course although i find the holes on the other side a bit bland


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 21, 2018)

irip said:



			I used to live in Hersham and played it a lot when it was just a 9 hole course, and still use the range occasionally, its a decent course although i find the holes on the other side a bit bland
		
Click to expand...

I understand why they did it from a financial point of view however it was a much better 9 than it is an 18 in my opinion. Youâ€™re right, the holes across the path are very nothing.


----------



## Sharktooth (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Ours are now available as an all-in-one
[video=youtube;SEeCjl8MfQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEeCjl8MfQM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

looks quite nice may stop for a game next time i'm passing.


----------



## IanG (Feb 26, 2018)

Short one: 

[video=youtube;YAeoUiH-o7E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAeoUiH-o7E[/video]

Longer one: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjHlJRBpTy0


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 26, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			looks quite nice may stop for a game next time i'm passing.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know when you're in the area and if I'm free I'll take you on.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2018)

CliveW said:








Click to expand...

today clive?


----------



## CliveW (Feb 26, 2018)

No, that was back in December. Only a slight dusting of snow at the course today and none at home. I've spent most of the day getting an old JCB up and running and fueling up the Range Rover ready for the Armageddon to come! (Probably won't get anything much now!)


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2018)

CliveW said:



			No, that was back in December. Only a slight dusting of snow at the course today and none at home. I've spent most of the day getting an old JCB up and running and fueling up the Range Rover ready for the Armageddon to come! (Probably won't get anything much now!)
		
Click to expand...

lol in that case , no snow for you then


----------



## Sharktooth (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 3, 2018)

Here is Broadstone from above today  










































































Looks good doesn't it?


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 3, 2018)

Was it foggy?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 3, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Was it foggy?
		
Click to expand...

No it's completely under snow right now


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 13, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhnwXiGIK8o


An idea of the Machrihanish Dunes terrain.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## jim8flog (Apr 29, 2018)

If you want to see a lot of our course from above just go to our website. The front page is a rolling photo shoot of a lot of the holes taken  by a camera on a drone.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 29, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			If you want to see a lot of our course from above just go to our website. The front page is a rolling photo shoot of a lot of the holes taken  by a camera on a drone.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a link to the website?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 29, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAtdMBqjBVk


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 1, 2018)

Some nice drone footage:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcKM0-9zqtI


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## bobmac (Oct 30, 2018)

This is where I learned to hit the ball straight.
RAF BRUGGEN GC


----------



## *TQ* (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2018)

Newly shot (this summer) promotional stuff for my place - with some aerial footage


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Newly shot (this summer) promotional stuff for my place - with some aerial footage







Click to expand...

That looks like a lovely club to be a member of. Love the big practice area.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2018)

CliveW said:



			No, that was back in December. Only a slight dusting of snow at the course today and none at home. I've spent most of the day getting an old JCB up and running and fueling up the Range Rover ready for the Armageddon to come! (Probably won't get anything much now!)
		
Click to expand...

Blairgowrie?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			That looks like a lovely club to be a member of. Love the big practice area.
		
Click to expand...

I am very fortunate ...

Our main practice area is very large - and with the covered bays - all year round.  Free range balls picked up by the greens staff also!  Not that I use it that much...


----------

